# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: رنگ دهی به حروف یک کلمه

## Iran58

سلام
چگونه می توانم به هر حرف یک کلمه یک رنگ خاص اختصاص بدهم
مثلا به barna به حرف b رنگ آبی و بهa رنگ قرمز و بهr رنگ زرد و.....
باتشکر

----------


## plague

این رو نگاه کن

http://jsfiddle.net/DZpyw/1/

----------

